# Bộ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng đầy đủ có những gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (13/11/21)

Giá thành phải chăng, mẫu mã tinh tế, chất lượng bền lâu là những nguyên nhân khiến nhiều người lựa chọn bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng cho không gian thờ tự của gia đình.

Ưu điểm bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng

Không tự nhiên các dòng sản phẩm gốm sứ Bát Tràng dù đã có từ hàng trăm năm trước nhưng đến nay vẫn luôn được lòng người tiêu dùng. Đó là bởi sự chau chuốt trong từng công đoạn, tỉ mỉ và cẩn thận trong từng nét vẽ.

Mộc mạc, tinh tế, đầy tính nghệ thuật

Từ nắm đất sét thô cho đến bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng hoàn hảo là cả một quá trình kỳ công nhiều công đoạn. Tuy nhiên, chúng vẫn giữ được vẻ mộc mạc của đất đi kèm với tính nghệ thuật ngập tràn văn hóa Việt được lồng ghép trong mỗi sản phẩm.




Màu sắc sang trọng, tôn lên vẻ uy nghi trong không gian thờ tự

Mỗi dòng men tại Bát Tràng lại có những đặc trưng và tính nghệ thuật riêng. Bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng giả nổi được nhiều người lựa chọn bài trí trên bàn thờ gia tiên bởi sắc trắng - xanh cổ điển cùng những họa tiết rất Việt được vẽ tinh xảo.

Các vật phẩm khi đi cùng thành một bộ đồng nhất sẽ tạo cảm giác sang trọng, linh thiêng và vô cùng uy nghi.

Độ bền cao, khó sứt mẻ, khó bám bẩn

Đây cũng là ưu điểm của tất cả các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc chất liệu từ gốm sứ. Được nung ở nhiệt độ hơn 1200 độ C, tạo ra thành gốm và xương gốm rắn chắc, có thể tồn tại cả trăm năm.

Đặc biệt hơn, gốm khó sứt mẻ và không bị hoen rỉ, không bám bẩn. Đặc điểm này vô cùng quan trọng bởi đồ thờ là những vật phẩm tâm linh. Vì thế, cực kỳ hạn chế chuyện thay đổi, sứt mẻ hay đổ vỡ, bởi có thể sẽ đem đến những điềm xui rủi cho gia đình.

Khi sử dụng bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng, vào những dịp cuối năm, bạn chỉ cần vệ sinh nhẹ nhàng bằng cách lau nhẹ trên bề mặt. Sản phẩm sẽ quay trở lại độ bóng như mới.

Bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng có những phụ kiện gì?

>>> Xem thêm: Địa chỉ mua bộ đồ thờ men trắng Bát Tràng chất lượng cao


----------

